
Ask HN: How do I MVP an e-book? - bkmn
I work as an architect (of buildings) in Sweden, and for the last couple of years I&#x27;ve collected a large number of links to and information on manufacturers and providers of construction elements, furniture, kitchen cabinets, and many things related to the construction and refurbishment. I&#x27;m combining this with informative and illustrative texts on each category. It&#x27;s all curated and surprisingly useful as finding high-quality manufacturers and providers is very time-consuming (and even as a professional you tend to forget names of products and manufacturers). The plan is to sell this as an e-book for ~$35 and turn the material into a nice side-project with some, though small revenue.<p>The question is: what is the best (and cheapest) way to MVP this? I appreciate all ideas!
Create a e-book mockup as a teaser? Create one sample chapter and give away for free (but how to market it?)<p>I have a (free) webpage running with the categorised links, but I&#x27;ve yet to write the texts.
======
webmaven
Ash Maurya MVPd his book Running Lean as a presentation/seminar (and then
incorporated that experience into the book itself as an MVP case study).

~~~
bkmn
Thanks! Great tip!

------
brudgers
Perhaps a blog? That will allow communicating with potential customers,
provide feedback on the material, and provide a proxy for market interest.

